# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Kosova'da şiddetlenen sırp zulmü, göç dalgasını da beraberinde getirdi

## ceydaaa

Kosova'nın kuzeyinde, Arnavutlar'ın yaşadığı yerleşim birimlerine yönelik Sırp saldırılarının iyice artması üzerine Licej bölgesindeki Arnavutlar'ın evlerini terkederek kaçmaya başladığı belirtildi. Priştina'nın 40 km. kuzeyindeki Vucitrn
Kosova'nın kuzeyinde, Arnavutlar'ın yaşadığı yerleşim birimlerine yönelik Sırp saldırılarının iyice artması üzerine Licej bölgesindeki Arnavutlar'ın evlerini terkederek kaçmaya başladığı belirtildi.



Priştina'nın 40 km. kuzeyindeki Vucitrn kasabasını çevreleyen dağlardan sürekli silah sesleri geldiği ve yerleşim birimlerinin top eteşine tutulduğu kaydediliyor.



Beş gün önce başlayan çatışmalarda UÇK güçleri, ellerindeki kısıtlı imkanlarla Sırplara karşılık vermeye çalışıyor. Bukos köyünü ele geçiren Sırplar buralara kamuflajlı tanklar ve zırhlı personel yerleştirdi. Çatışmaların devam ettiği köylerdeki kadınlar ve çocuklar evlerini terkediyor.

----------

